# Bulk Pancake Mix



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

I bought a 5 lb bag of Krusteaz pancake mix at Sams. When we make the pancakes, they come off the griddle like something Mrs Douglas on Green Acres made.

I mean these babies would make A) great shingles

B) wheels for a childs wagon

C) use the pancake as the plate and have a 
better shot at eating the original plate.

D) cut with a jigsaw and make Chinese
throwing stars.

E) whittle on them,attach a strap, and have
a rugged pair of sandals.


My question is 'how can I improve the mix to fluff up the pancakes?' I'm sure the cooking forum would be the 'right' place to ask this, but I'm hoping some prepper here has solved the problem.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL i was laughing at your descriptions. 

Baking Powder about 1 tbsp. ( Not heaping ) per cup of mix


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a great homemade mix if you like the more healthier version. 
I vote for the chinese stars.....


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

That's nasty stuff. Homemade's better.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like it is old and gone flat or not enough baking powder. Can you easily return it?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Check the expiration date - there was an article a few months ago about toxic mold in expired pancake mix. 

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/pancake.asp

If it's not rising properly, it might be old.


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

I mistated. It is a 10# bag. The expiration date is October 09. I think we'll try to throw a baking powder whammy in the mix, take our chances on it being moldy, consume it and not buy it again. I agree that 'from scratch' is the way to go and thats what we usually do. 

Thats what we get for trying something new.

PS: I might mix it up like we did and try and pour some 30/30 bullets. Who knows?


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

bajiay said:


> I have a great homemade mix if you like the more healthier version.
> I vote for the chinese stars.....



Sure would like your recipe. Pancakes are top drawer food! Lots of butter...boysenberry, loganberry or wild plum syrup.

I grew up po' folk and Mom always made our syrup from brown sugar and boiled it to a syrup. No Log Cabin as it was tooo pricey. She still makes it that way and I still like it when I am fortunate enough to drop in on Mom and Dad around breakfast time.

Thanks for the replies!

cheapus skatus.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I tried that stuff one time and nothing helped it. If you're thinking of buying mix for preps, you'd be much better off buying separate ingredients and mixing as needed.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I actually like Krustease. The secret is to make the mix at least a half an hour before cooking the pancakes. This allows the flour to absorb more of the liquid, and the leavening agents to work. I saw Graham Kerr describing the need to let your batters (of all types) the chance to absorb their liquids, and I have been doing it ever since. My baking and pancake making has really improved because of it.

I actually started saving my extra batter in a tupperware in the fridge between pancake days (usually Saturday), and it formed a sourdough! Really! The smell is unmistakable, and it has the dough layer on the bottom and the hooch layer on top! I keep about 2 cups of sourdough in the fridge from the previous batch. I make the new batch the night before, and mix in the sourdough from the fridge. It really bubbles up by the next morning! I make pancakes that are very light and fluffy. Then I put the rest into my sourdough tupperware and into the fridge for the next use.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

please take that stuff back. It sends a message to Sams that we won't accept inferrior products. I have proudly taken back oranges when three in a row were woody.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Why not make up a batch of homemade mix? Just mix the dry ingredients and you can toss in the wet stuff when you use it. Same as store bought, except much better. 

Here's my pancake recipe:

1 or 2 eggs, beaten 
1/2 to 1 cup sugar (I like them sweet so I use a full cup)
3 tsp baking powder
2 cups milk 
2 cups flour, give or take a little depending on humidity

I put the eggs in first and beat them good, then add the sugar & baking powder. When that's mixed well I put in the milk. Then add flour until it's as thick as you want it. Some days it takes more flour, and some days it takes less. 

Mine usually rise up about 1/2 inch thick. We like them so well that I make extras to put in the frig. We snack on them. I like to put a bit of sugar on them, fold in half and eat like a sandwich. ummmm good! 

You can add fresh fruit to them too. Just beat in the fruit after adding the flour and getting the batter to the consistency you want. 

I haven't tried it yet, but I've been thinking about mixing up a batch using powdered eggs and milk. Then just add water to use. I don't think it would taste near as good, but won't know unless I try.


*edited to add:*  Mom only used 1 egg in this recipe. I'm a firm believer that an extra egg makes any recipe better so I use 2 eggs.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Are you following the directions? 

Don't.

I use the blueberry krusteaz a couple times a week. I add some mix to a bowl or cup, and add water (or sometimes goat milk) and whip it smooth... adding more water till it's the right consistency. Butter my skillet and cook under a medium heat.

If I get distracted, during mixing or cooking, they're atrocious... but then again, so are my homemade flapjacks...(if I don't do em right)....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it says you don't have to...but I add an egg or two to mine. I don't use that anymore, but we did for a long time. I don't have any real issues with it, just that if it is stored for a while, the baking powder loses it's strength.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Don't take offense but please read the directions again before using. 
I had never heard of the brand until I met my wife (9 yrs now) but she and the in-laws love the stuff. We always buy the largest size available and have never once had a problem with it making light fluffy pancakes! 

We've recently started experimenting with making our own from scratch but still have a 10lb bag in a couple large jars in the pantry for emergencies.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I think the made from scratch pancakes are much better than box mixes I have tried.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

We use Krusteaz mix occasionally. I add 1/2 cup buckwheat flour to each cup of mix, along with a bit of baking powder. I like to use milk instead of water. Let it sit a while before putting it on the griddle. For me for the dollar pancakes come out better than big ones (never could flip a big cake very well).


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm at work right now but will give you my recipe when I get home.
I was raised on Bisquick pancakes and wouldn't eat anything else for a long time. Since converting to a healthier lifestyle, I've tried many recipes and like this one the best. 
Talk to you later!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Sounds like it is old and gone flat or not enough baking powder. Can you easily return it?



Exactly what i thought


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

themamahen said:


> LOL i was laughing at your descriptions.
> 
> Baking Powder about 1 tbsp. ( Not heaping ) per cup of mix


 I also add an additional tablespoon of milk and an egg per cup of mix 
But then You must get some of MAX's homemade Maple syrup to go with it I hear its fabulous :buds:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

To lighten any pancake batter make with sparkling soda water. The bubbles lighten the cakes so much you might even have to weight them while on the griddle. Well, maybe not, but it does tend to lighten them tremendously.


----------



## mtfarmchick (Feb 18, 2003)

I like Krusteaz that comes in smalled packages but the stuff I bought at Costco in the 8# bag was like glue. I'd love the homemade recipe too.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

if they turned out that bad you forgot one other thing you could do with them.........make chirstmas ornaments


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

We use Krusteez and like it. You have to let it set for at least 15-30 minutes before you use it, but we've never had a problem with it. I will definitely try the recipe that Spinner posted, it looks good.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay Cheapskate-Here ya' go!
This is a bulk recipe and I keep it in a ice cream bucket in the freezer.

Pancake & Waffle Mix:
6 cups white flour 4 cups whole wheat flour
2/3 cup sugar 3-1/2 TBSP baking powder
2 TBSP baking soda 1 TBSP salt
1 cup dry milk powder 1 cup quick oats
3/4 cup 9-grain mix

Sift together and store in a covered container.
To make mix:

1-1/4 cups mix 1 tsp baking powder
2 TBSP oil 1 cup water (or more for consistency)
1 tsp vanilla

I like the 9 grain in it cuz it gives it a nutty type flavor. A lot of times I just put my home made apple butter on them and that's it. YUM! I also do tend to use more wheat flour and less white flour and they still turn out wonderful. Hope ya'll enjoy them!!!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry. I had it in nice neat columns, but it didn't show up that way!


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

bajiay said:


> Okay Cheapskate-Here ya' go!
> This is a bulk recipe and I keep it in a ice cream bucket in the freezer.
> 
> Pancake & Waffle Mix:
> ...



Thanks!


----------

